# Sad animation is sad



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 14, 2014)

Holy shit why? T.T
http://youtu.be/ae2T4utxxPw


----------



## Xela-Dasi (Aug 14, 2014)

Look up this guy's channel and find me a happy story. -> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2aNolp7Nc41x9M5CG6XKTg/videos


my favorite because it's just too funny -> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbaHxgN1eUY


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 19, 2014)

Jesus fucking christ y u do dis...
There's sad, sadder, then that...


----------



## Gronix (Aug 23, 2014)

The world needs more hugs...


----------

